# East Nashville Martial Arts



## eastnashvillemartialarts (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello ...
John Mark Painter here.
I recognize several names here from other Forums.

Just an intro to let Nashville area people know that my Teacher is opening a Gym in East Nashville.  I am running small classes out of my home studio in the meantime.

His name is Kevin Johnson and he is a Full Instructor under Larry Hartsell and is a member of the Jeet Kune Do Grappling Association. I am an Apprentice Instructor under him. 

We practice our own 'blend'....emphasis isn't on learning multiple arts and memorizing lists of techniques but rather on FUNCTIONING IN ALL RANGES.

Anyway....
Looking forward to using this Forum.
Please contact me if you are in Nashville as j would like to get to know others in the community.


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome Bro!


----------



## eastnashvillemartialarts (Jul 19, 2010)

We are officially open now.
www.eastnashvillemartialarts.com


----------

